# Transducer location



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a Lowrance ti 7 with structure scan. The problem is It only reads at 5 mph or less. Do I need to move the transducer?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If it's a paddle wheel, make sure the transducer is mounted low enough on the transom to be in the water while running on plane.

If it's gps, make sure that the receiver is not obstructed by anything on the boat.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you need to mount the bottom of the transducer about 1/4" below the bottom of your boat. this will help keep the boat turbulence from getting under the transducer and interrupting the signal.
sherman


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Big Oil said:


> I have a Lowrance ti 7 with structure scan. The problem is It only reads at 5 mph or less. Do I need to move the transducer?


If you are talking structurescan, it wont read above 5 mph or so. No matter what you do.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Big Oil said:


> I have a Lowrance ti 7 with structure scan. The problem is It only reads at 5 mph or less. Do I need to move the transducer?


Could you possibly post a couple pics of how/where you have it mounted? Then we can take a look and make some suggestions. I had done some experimenting with my LSS2 StructureScan transducer and found that mounting location and angle are critical to get a good quality image. I now have it mounted and dialed in such that the images I get are like the ones you see on the box and website, very pleased. I get good images up to 200 ft on both sides, up to about 7 mph... fantastic images require 1-4 mph.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok. I'll try to get some pics and put them on.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good from the pics,there have been guys claiming faster speeds. But side and down scan is best at slow speeds.most use down scan along with 2 dimension sonar,the down scan helps to show what is really down there.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Well first thing i see is you have the LSS transducer mounted backwards. It will work this way but you need to switch sides in your unit. Just unscrew it from the bracket, and turn it around so the cable is next to the transom.. The LSS transducer will not work above trolling/troll motor speeds. It just doesn't. That is what the 2d transducer is for. I don't see one on your transom, but may just of missed it or it is a shoot thru.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

That is the only transducer that came with the unit. It does sidescan, down scan and sonar


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

OK, you have the new "TotalScan" transducer, which is an all in one... 83/200 trad and 455/800 down/side... no need for a separate "2D" traditional sonar transducer. It's a nice setup!
A few things to try...
You may be getting some reflection or blocking from the speedometer gauge pick-up tube mounted to the left, below the transducer. It appears to be within the viewing path/angle of it. (In 20' of water at 455hz, I'm seeing 200' to both sides, so that tells me the viewing angle of these transducers is at least 168°, 84° to each side, 6° below horizontal.) There's also what looks like a recessed step/rib in the bottom of the hull, in the area of the transducer, that may be causing some turbulance/air bubbles/cavitation, which is not good for sonar images. I'd try mounting the transducer further over to the right to get away from the speedometer pick-up (towards your strap, under the eyelet) and lower, as far down as possible, like even with the bottom of that recessed hull rib/step, to get below the turbulance/air bubbles.
Looking at your pics, it's hard to tell the front to back (fore/aft) angle of the transducer, but looks like it might be pointing nose up (tail end with wire too low). If you haven't already, use a good level and jack the trailer up or down to make the water/scum line on the side of the boat as perfectly level as possible. This will baseline how the boat sets in the water. Then, level the transducer to the water/scum line so they're parallel. Do not make it level with the hull. A degree or two makes a big difference here.
Similarly, while you're at it, also check the side to side (left to right) level, again, with the water/scum line across the back of the boat. (Looks pretty close.) If it's off, you'll get a shorter sidescanning range on the side it's leaning towards.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok. I'll try moving it over. When i put it on I leveled it with the hull. I'll level with the scum line. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

That transducer is made for high speed and should be as low in the water as you can mount it on the transom. Aluminum hulls with all the rivets create huge interference and the transducer should be in clean water. I don't mean high speed pictures but high speed cutting the water. Like said it backwards, spin it around.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

fishhogg said:


> Well first thing i see is you have the LSS transducer mounted backwards. It will work this way but you need to switch sides in your unit. Just unscrew it from the bracket, and turn it around so the cable is next to the transom.. The LSS transducer will not work above trolling/troll motor speeds. It just doesn't. That is what the 2d transducer is for. I don't see one on your transom, but may just of missed it or it is a shoot thru.


Thought it was me . I thought it was mounted backwards.


----------

